# ~Got a Cat with a Skin Problem Please Help~



## JerBear (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello! I registered here hoping to find out what is wrong with my cat possibly.
I have a small black and white young female cat named Jerry  Shes my absolute pride and joy. I used to go to an equestrian school and she appeared one day in the barns. She was skinny so I took her in. Shes been the BEST cat Ive ever had... She was using the litter box the very first day.... She adjusts to new environments very well.. within a matter of minutes. Even the 14 hour car ride home she was very good. She amazes me....

Well now we have been home in kansas for about 3-4 weeks now. I have been noticing some brown scabing along her back and on her shoulder blades... You cant see them unless you feel for them. Now I never noticed them before and I think I would have if they were previous injuries from being outside. But shes been inside like 5 months now so I would think everything would have been cleared up. Last night I took one of the scabs off...Some hair came off with it It was dry flaky and kind of hard under neath. Looks like a little bald spot now.. The spot weeps a little bit too (clear). She acts completely normal like nothing is wrong. She hasnt been overly scratching and I have treated her for fleas... About a month ago her food was switched from Purinia Naturals to Taste of The Wild. I dont think its the food change because usually taste of the wild is used for cats with allregies I thought... But I could be wrong.... 

Does anyone have any ideas about what it could be? Any help would be awesome!


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

has a vet seen Jerry yet? a bacterial infection should be ruled out, as well as ringworm.

sorry i can't be of more help.


----------



## Modra (Jan 17, 2011)

Sounds like a ringworm infection, however it can be also bacterial; deffinitely a vet should look into it ASAP. 
A friend of mine had a Persian who got this little problem innitially and because they didn't take her to the vet in time it got very very bad and eventually the cat lost all her fur! It took them about 1 year and huge financial efforts to cure her, so it's not a joke.


----------



## JerBear (Feb 15, 2011)

See Im thinking its ringworm too..... Shes got an appointment with the vet tomorrow. I also wanna get her tested for Feline Leukemia because I believe some of the original cats at the barn had it.... However im hoping she doesnt... She wasnt born there and she wasnt one of the original cats.... She just randomly showed up one day.... She wasnt there very long before I took her in. Im just praying she just has ringworm and its not something stemming from feline leukemia because I would just die  I dont know what I would do. I love her to death and shes so attached to me too.... 
Heres a picture of her:


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

I've not heard of Feline Leukemia causing skin conditions, but I am definitely no expert. I've seen lots of ringworm and the hair tends to fall out on that spot making it bald and obvious. This would certainly have occurred after 5 months, and the spots would get bigger. Perhaps she has a food allergy so she might be chewing and stuff when she grooms cause of the itching? Or she could potentially have an allergy to something else like her flea meds, it sounds like it's in the spot that the flea medicine goes. Bah I'm no vet, the experts will get her all figured out tomorrow 

Thanks for the picture! Her black chin is beyond adorable, it just demands to be scratched. Her eyes look so lively. She comes across as a very confident and inquisitive little thing. Can't wait to hear how the visit goes!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

To me it sounds like ringworm or a food allergy. Taste of the Wild is a very rich food and most of my cats throw it back up. If I use it, I mix it in with other kibble. When you take your cat to the vet they can do a skin scrapping to determine if it is ring worm or what ever it is. 

At home if you black light the weaping spot and it turns green in a dark room it is ringworm. There are several types of ringworm so some dont show up with a black light.

If it is ringworm send me a message. Im the expert on ringworm in our TNR group. Ive dealt with it for several years. I know what works and what doesnt. Luckily she looks old enough to take the oral meds but young cats cant take the oral meds so it baths and topical treatments.

Your kitty is a beauty! Bless you for rescueing her.


----------



## JerBear (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone for replying!!! Got some great news! Jerry does not have FeLV or FIV! Tested negative thank god. Her skin issue is not ringworm. The vet thinks it is a bacterial infection. We are trying antibiotics for ten days and then if that doesnt work shes going to put her on a food trial to see if its a food allergy. If it really is the richness in Taste of the Wild causing it what food would u recommend?


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh I am so glad that you were able to figure out what is wrong with her! I'm thrilled she came back all negative and is on her way to perfect health. 

If it does turn out to be a food allergy your vet may have some suggestions. I know a lot of vets recommend royal canin prescription diet. I really like Natural Balance. A lot of their foods are safe for allergy kitties. However kitties have different food allergies to different things. Your vet should be able to help you determine a good brand for Jerry.

Yay for happy results!


----------



## JerBear (Feb 15, 2011)

If it turns out to be a food allergy she wants me to try a Science Diet prescription diet and honestly I despise science diet..... Hate it with a passion. The only reason "vets recommend it" is because they get paid to sell it in their clinic. Same with Royal canin. Although Royal Canin is better... But Im tempted to just change her food now just to rule out both food allergy and a bacterial infection. Im thinking about changing her to the Green Pea and Duck Limited Ingredient formula by Natural Balance. I cant think of any more good foods specifically made for allergies.... Any other ideas?

The only other time I have dealt with anything like this... one of my past cats had some kind of dermatitis where he pulled all his hair out... He was on cheap food and I was young and didnt know any better. We changed him to the same brand of food our dogs were on. Diamond and magically he grew all his hair back. Now Diamond isnt the greatest but some how it cured him... I also gave him vitacaps and biotin supplement when I started to grow a brain haha


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

To be honest Royal Canin and Science Diet are not my favorite brand out there. I highly recommend Natural Balance! Even if she doesn't have a food allergy it would a wonderful brand to put Jerry on. There was a big difference in how my kitties looked when I transfered them to Natural Balance from what they were getting at the shelter. You will also have less things like UTI with a good, healthy food. Are you feeding wet and dry, just dry, or just wet? I personally would recommend doing all wet if possible, or a wet/dry diet. Wet food is much better for your kitty and is so good for their coat and skin. 

Do you have an all natural pet food store anywhere near you? I find that the organic and natural foods tend to be healthier for your kitties then most of the stuff you find at places like WalMart.


----------



## JerBear (Feb 15, 2011)

There is a local Petco here that carries the Natural Balance. I think im going to go pick some up tomorrow because I dont have very much taste of the wild left to switch her over with. I think Im going to go with the duck formula because the taste of the wild has beef chicken and venison in it I believe. Is there anything I can put on her lesions? Anything you know of?


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm no vet so I always feel nervous giving out any medical advice. You might put some Neosporin (sp?) on them. We used it a couple of times at the shelter for different things, but the vet told us to. Is Jerry on an oral antibiotic?


----------



## JerBear (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes shes on an oral antibiotic. Giving it to her twice a day for 10 days.... Yeah but if they lick that will they get sick?


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't believe it would hurt her, however that is why I am hesitant to really recommend any creams. I am no expert on it and I do not want to say you should do something and then somehow your kitty get sick


----------



## JerBear (Feb 15, 2011)

Ok well thank you for your help. I will probably post another thread when shes showing signs of getting better hopefully. With the limited ingredient diet do you feed any supplements? I read to help with their skin and immune system that vitamin c and e would help. It also said zinc heals the skin?? ... Im wondering though does that like come in liquid form? Im pretty sure they are talking about putting it directly on the lesions...


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

Just something of note as well I have known a cat that is severely allergic to any chicken products. So maybe just as a precaution until you fully figure out what's going on with Jerry you might avoid chicken. Some Natural Balance stuff is chicken, but the limited ingredient formula does not and would be a good choice.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

I've never given my cats supplements, but that would be a great thread to make in the health and nutrition part of the forum. There are some really smart individuals that frequent that part and would probably be more helpful.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

portal4animals said:


> Just follow the advice of the vet and he will recover soon~~atback


 I have to comment on this. I wouldnt totally trust your vet. This vet is new to you. From our experiences with all the vets in two counties weve only found a few that are really cat savvy and really great vets.

Vets dont get much of an education on cat foods in Vet school. If you know anyone whose cat has had IBD they will know a lot about foods and what ingrediences cause problems. FYI royal canin just changed their ingrediences. They are putting wheat glutton in their food now. 

One of my friend's cat is allergic to fish. So she had a heck of a time finding a good food without fish in it.

I would suggest to try to find a store which carries all the high end foods and start reading labels. Go on line and read labels too!

Food allergies are a challenge to find out what ingredient they are reacting to. Good luck on finding the solution.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

btw,is it easy to get ringworm from a cat?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Pawsitively Nicole said:


> I'm no vet so I always feel nervous giving out any medical advice. You might put some Neosporin (sp?) on them. We used it a couple of times at the shelter for different things, but the vet told us to. Is Jerry on an oral antibiotic?


Not to divert this thread but I had to say this... The deeper you dive into cats (and if your in TNR/rescue) you will be able to recognise things that even vets dont pick up on. 

As humans we know there are very talented good doctors out there and then alot of mediorce ones. Same with vets. Some really know dogs but not cats and they graduated at the top of their class but their interest is in dogs and a bit in cats. You need to be your kittys advocate. If a vet isnt willing to sit down and deeply explain things to you or send you home with print outs on what your dealing with... then Id research it myselt and question him. If your not getting satisfactory answers find a new vet.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Not to divert this thread but I had to say this... The deeper you dive into cats (and if your in TNR/rescue) you will be able to recognise things that even vets dont pick up on.
> 
> As humans we know there are very talented good doctors out there and then alot of mediorce ones. Same with vets. Some really know dogs but not cats and they graduated at the top of their class but their interest is in dogs and a bit in cats. You need to be your kittys advocate. If a vet isnt willing to sit down and deeply explain things to you or send you home with print outs on what your dealing with... then Id research it myselt and question him. If your not getting satisfactory answers find a new vet.


I actually truly love my vet. She is a full time veterinarian that also donates her services to the shelter because of her passion is animals, specifically in help shelter cats. She works for a clinic that is rated in the top 10 for the state and is very knowledgable and even did specialized training in shelter medicine. I bug her with a billion questions and she is always so patient, she has even met me outside of business hours to discuss things and gave me her personal number to call if I have concerns. I just wasn't comfortable taking what the veterinarian applied to different issues and assuming that they applied to Jerry's condition as well. The few times we used Neosporin it was for a wound and in places the kitty wasn't going to directly lick. I do very much agree with you though! A good vet can sometimes be the difference between life and death for you loved kitty and it is vital to make sure you have one full of knowledge and a true passion for animals.


----------



## JerBear (Feb 15, 2011)

Yea I dont trust vets. They know nothing about nutrition hence why they sell science diet for the money. Personally I think some people are a lot smarter than the vet is.... While we were in there I was practically diagnosing the problem with her. I mentioned bacterial infection and was talking about food allergies with her. Shes never even heard of taste of the wild. She also tried to tell me all other foods except for science diet prescription AAFCO has a rule that as long as they meet the crude analysis they can substitute foods once in while with other ingredients.... Now please correct me if Im wrong but I think that is a load of crap and she has no idea...


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

It sounds like you need a new vet  Nutrition is so important and a good vet will be willing to be honest and talk to you about it and not focused on just selling product. It is so vital to have one you can trust and is well studied. I kept striking out on veterinarians so I did a lot of research and was so lucky to have found this lady.


----------



## JerBear (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes I dont believe she knows a whole lot.... She also didnt even say she wanted to see jerry again directly to me. She told the vet tech to tell us up at the front that she would like to look at the lesions again in ten days so we had to schedule another appointment.... Lady I am not paying you another 42.50 just for you to lay eyes on her... Im not stupid if I see the spots get better then obviously we dont need to come back in. She just seemed like she was trying to pull money out of me....


----------

